
Migrating Russian eagles run up data roaming charges - theandrewbailey
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-50180781
======
rmbryan
Their crowdfunding appeal, which has paid off more than 100,000 roubles
(£1,223), was called "Top up the eagle's mobile".

